
Neutrino shape-shift points to new physics - jonbaer
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn23909-neutrino-shapeshift-points-to-new-physics.html#.UesRRu9ASj4
======
coldcode
I think there is more to physics than anyone has theorized so far.

~~~
wladimir
Right, that is true by definition, to think physics is complete is as naive
today as it was around 1900. Although humanity may bump into a law of
decreasing returns at some point, as more and more energy is needed to probe
even smaller details of the universe, it appears we're not there yet.

